What books have you found to be helpful in starting your business? - chendy
======
domp
There was a good thread about this a couple weeks ago. People recommended a
lot of great books.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=5572>

~~~
chendy
Thanks for linking to that thread. i must have missed it before. There are
definitely some interesting looking books in that list.

------
chendy
I'm trying to get some recommendations for books that might be helpful for a
web startup. Personally, I have really found "The Tipping Point" by Malcolm
Gladwell and "Getting Real" by the 37signals folks to be really helpful. I've
read lots of great articles via news.YC, and I'm hoping you can all recommend
some good offline reading as well.

------
Mistone
The E-Myth Revisited by Michael Gerber - its all about vision, systems, and
building a business that can scale.

Small Giants by Bo Burlingham

------
yaacovtp
A stack of composition notebooks from back in grade school.

~~~
chendy
Is your business an online version of "Are you smarter than a 5th grader?"

------
dawie
The Art of the Start by Guy Kawasaki is a good one

------
zaidf
Think and Grow Rich - by Napoleon Hill

-Zaid

